# homebrew



## superted (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi being new to this forum not the game

Id like to ask what if anything is allowed under the discussion of homebrew? 

I ask as the rules on this vary vastly from forum to forum and don't want to get myself in any trouble just yet


----------



## pyes (Aug 8, 2010)

All I do is homebrew and I have asked many questions here with great support and responses. Ask away and we will try to answer ^_^


----------



## superted (Aug 8, 2010)

pyes said:


> All I do is homebrew and I have asked many questions here with great support and responses. Ask away and we will try to answer ^_^



That's great to here and I appreciate ur response 

I have a great resource for raws and really want to brew something. Currently I cap all my own orals which to date include VAR dbol winny proviron halo letro and clomid. All either capped or suspended. 

What in ur opinion would be the easiest to start with or are they all the same complexity ? I thought tren ace looked potentially easy. I would be using raws not pellets.  Do test susp prop enth vary in difficulty fuck is give anything a shot eq anything just want to wet my test with the simplest

Really appreciate your response super cool forum

I'm gonna start up a log of my current cycle which I'm pretty deep into day 110 

Currently looks like this

test e 750 mg EW
Eq 300mg EW
Tren e 300mg EW

VAR 100mg ED
Proviron 50mg ed

I'm very lucky and not estrogen sensitive at all have aromasin on hand but unopened nxot even during my 30 days of dbol at 50mg ed 


Running 120mg of Vitex ed for product prolactin control with prami on hannd, gonna get blood work next week see where I'm at


----------



## pyes (Aug 9, 2010)

The easiest to homebrew is Test E. I think this is due to its popularity and everybody perfecting the recipe. Most of the recipes are fairly close to one another. The compounds that are most likely to crash are winni and test prop, but I tryed both and have had no problems. (with the exception of my prop being too strong which caused major pain) I cut it with more oil (thanx to choc thunder and the other fellas) and it is now painless. Making gear from raws is not difficult, just follow your recipe to the ''T'' and you should be fine. I hope this helps and anymore question just shoot them out there ^_^


----------



## superted (Aug 9, 2010)

Cool thx man

Do you have  a preferred recipe and or suggestions where to start my research Test E it will be


----------



## pyes (Aug 9, 2010)

superted said:


> Cool thx man
> 
> Do you have a preferred recipe and or suggestions where to start my research Test E it will be


 
Instructions for Making Injectables from steroid Powders


----------



## superted (Aug 9, 2010)

pyes said:


> Instructions for Making Injectables from steroid Powders



Cool

ive read this a bunch of times and Basskiller seems to be the man

Thanks you just made up my mind for me

Do you favor any certain type of oil? is one smoother than the other?

or any other tricks to add to whatt basskiller has to say?


----------



## pyes (Aug 9, 2010)

superted said:


> Cool
> 
> ive read this a bunch of times and Basskiller seems to be the man
> 
> ...


 

Yes I like grapeseed oil better, no particular reason why other than it is known to have healing properties. 
Use .45um whatmans and not the .2um ones. .2um is way too hard to filter with. use 20g pins to filter with also as the 18g's tend to damage the rubber topper for me. filtering when oil is hot/warm is easier. Finally, you can also mix powder and ba/bb to the oil and heat all together instead of just heating oil itself. up to you though. good luck


----------



## basskiller (Aug 29, 2010)

pyes said:


> Yes I like grapeseed oil better, no particular reason why other than it is known to have healing properties.
> Use .45um whatmans and not the .2um ones. .2um is way too hard to filter with. use 20g pins to filter with also as the 18g's tend to damage the rubber topper for me. filtering when oil is hot/warm is easier. Finally, you can also mix powder and ba/bb to the oil and heat all together instead of just heating oil itself. up to you though. good luck



antioxidant properties and it's thinner than most oils. I agree with the the use of a 20g or  even 23 guage pin, even the warming of everything..  
I would still use the .2 filters if you can.  You can use the caulking gun method to save on your fingers.. But you have to watch out loading too much pressure on the filter, they will pop 

good post!!


----------



## superted (Aug 29, 2010)

Thanks

Well I bought the powder  now gotta get the ancillaries


----------



## heavyiron (Aug 29, 2010)

Follow this link;

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/109379-powder-conversion-recipes.html


----------



## basskiller (Aug 29, 2010)

heavyiron said:


> Follow this link;
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anabolic-zone/109379-powder-conversion-recipes.html



read my last post in that link brother!!


----------



## superted (Sep 12, 2010)

ok guys i have a qusetions on orals

ive capped em ive put em in alcohol and peg

but this is what i ntend to do going fwd

I got 10g Dbol im gonna add 90g fillers

and just weigh out as i need on my scales so 0.5g = 50mg etc

My question is what would be the best filler, *ive used creatine and whey powder but was thinking just plain old sugar* and mix in a zip lock ?

What do you think?


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 12, 2010)

Supposedly, orals are better absorbed with grapefruit juice(might be broscience but I`ve read it somewhere). Is there a powdered grapefruit type substance that might make sense?


----------



## MDR (Sep 12, 2010)

superted said:


> Hi being new to this forum not the game
> 
> Id like to ask what if anything is allowed under the discussion of homebrew?
> 
> I ask as the rules on this vary vastly from forum to forum and don't want to get myself in any trouble just yet



I've actually never tries myself, but I have a good friend who does nothing but, so I've seen it done.  I should probably just do it, looks like the way to go these days.  Good topic


----------



## superted (Sep 12, 2010)

superted said:


> ok guys i have a qusetions on orals
> 
> ive capped em ive put em in alcohol and peg
> 
> ...



bump

Was thinking brown sugar be easy to see if it mixed well


----------



## basskiller (Sep 12, 2010)

Caretaker said:


> Supposedly, orals are better absorbed with grapefruit juice(might be broscience but I`ve read it somewhere). Is there a powdered grapefruit type substance that might make sense?


It's due to the enzymes in the grapefruit "furanocoumarins"


Grapefruit juice squeezes more out of some medications

ANN ARBOR???Researchers, led by a team from the University of Michigan Medical Center, have isolated a pair of substances in grapefruit juice that cause greater absorption of certain drugs in the human body. The new findings are published in the November issue of the journal Drug Metabolism and Disposition.
Earlier studies found that patients who took certain medications with grapefruit juice absorbed more of the medicine. The key to how grapefruit juice enhances drug absorption lies in the interaction between the grapefruit juice and an enzyme found in the small intestine.
Now, Paul B. Watkins, M.D., director of the U-M General Clinical Research Center, and his colleagues have isolated two substances in grapefruit, called furanocoumarins (few-ran-oh-COO-muh-rinns), that are responsible for the so-called grapefruit effect. Watkins says the two components act like suicide bombers, attaching themselves to the enzyme and destroying its ability to interfere with drug absorption.
The enzyme, known as CYP3A4, normally acts as a sort of gatekeeper against certain types of medication, including those prescribed for high blood pressure, heart disease, allergies, AIDS and organ transplantation. These types of drugs, unlike most medications, are not absorbed efficiently in the intestines because they are largely broken down by CYP3A4 in the intestinal wall. Watkins says people typically have varying levels of the enzyme in their intestines???which appears to explain why some individuals absorb greater amounts of a given medication than others.
Watkins says the two furanocoumarins have different properties. The major active substance in grapefruit juice is called 6',7'-dihydroxybergamottin (DHB) and the researchers named the other ingredient they discovered FC726. Where the two differ is that DHB appears to have multiple effects, while FC726 seems to work specifically on the CYP3A4 enzyme.
Watkins says these findings could have important ramifications for the future of drug-making. Researchers now believe that by adding one of the furanocoumarins contained in grapefruit to certain oral medications, the reliability and safety of the drugs can be noticeably improved. "This discovery allows for the development of improved oral medications, not just for existing drugs, but more importantly, drugs that would not have made useful oral medications without this prior understanding," Watkins says. "By placing DHB or FC726 directly into a pill, much more of the drug will be absorbed in a reliable manner."
Another interesting finding in the study was that the concentration of the active ingredients varies dramatically among grapefruits and grapefruit juices, even within the same product line. This is most likely because of growing conditions in different regions and because manufacturers typically buy their grapefruits from many areas. "For this reason," Watkins says, "it would be preferable to add the active ingredient to pills, rather than just taking medication with grapefruit products."
Watkins believes there are probably additional substances in grapefruit that control drug absorption. "The direction of the research now," he says, "is to continue to search for these furanocoumarins to find the magic bullet, the one that just does what we want it to without interfering with anything else. We believe the grapefruit harbors all kinds of compounds that will be useful in formulating different kinds of drugs."



__________________________________________________________


James Maskalyk 
Editorial Fellow, CMAJ 

Grapefruit juice interacts with a number of medications. This unusual discovery was made serendipitously in 1989 during an experiment designed to test the effect of ethanol on a calcium-channel blocker.1 The observed response was later determined to be due to the grapefruit juice delivery vehicle rather than the alcohol. In the past decade, the list of drug interactions with grapefruit juice has expanded to include several classes of medication, precipitating a recent advisory from Health Canada.2 

The interaction: As little as 250 mL of grapefruit juice can change the metabolism of some drugs.3 This drug???food interaction occurs because of a common pathway involving a specific isoform of cytochrome P450 ??? CYP3A4 ??? present in both the liver and the intestinal wall. Studies suggest that grapefruit juice exerts its effect primarily at the level of the intestine.4 

After ingestion, a substrate contained in the grapefruit binds to the intestinal isoenzyme, impairing first-pass metabolism directly and causing a sustained decrease in CYP3A4 protein expression.5 Within 4 hours of ingestion, a reduction in the effective CYP3A4 concentration occurs, with effects lasting up to 24 hours.6 The net result is inhibition of drug metabolism in the intestine and increased oral bio availability. Because of the prolonged response, separating the intake of the drug and the juice does not prevent interference. 

Individuals express CYP3A4 in different proportions, those with the highest intestinal concentration being most susceptible to grapefruit juice???drug interactions.5 An effect is seen with the whole fruit as well as its juice, so caution should be exercised with both.7 The precise chemical compound in grapefruit that causes the interaction has not been identified. There is no similar reaction with orange juice, although there is some suspicion that "sour oranges" such as the Seville variety, may have some effect.8 A recent study, however, that tested the known interference of grapefruit juice with cyclosporine showed no similar effect with Seville oranges.9 

There is some interest in the potential therapeutic benefit of adding grapefruit juice to a drug regimen to increase oral bioavailability.3 The limitation is the individual variation in patient response. However, if the chemical that causes grapefruit's CYP3A4 inhibition is elucidated, there may be an opportunity to modulate that pathway in a controlled fashion. 

What to do: Much of the data obtained on grapefruit juice???drug interactions involved measuring serum drug concentrations in small numbers of healthy volunteers. Because of the limited data and only occasional case reports,10 it is difficult to quantify the clinical significance for individual patients. One may assume that the interaction occurs primarily with oral medicines, and only with those that share the CYP3A4 metabolism pathway, with the consequence being increased oral bioavailability, higher serum drug concentrations and associated adverse effects. 

Physicians should review medication lists often, with the goal of warning patients about adverse interactions. A list of medicines with which patients should not consume grapefruit is provided in Table 1.3,11,12 In the case of several medications that share the CYP3A4 metabolism pathway, but for which a clinical effect has not been elucidated or is theoretical, patients should be advised to consume grapefruit cautiously and be monitored for toxicity.









superted said:


> ok guys i have a qusetions on orals
> 
> ive capped em ive put em in alcohol and peg
> 
> ...



why would you want to use sugar.. You would be spiking your insulin with every capsule.. 
 use any supplement that you really need.. I've made fat burners where the filler i used was alcar.. It just made sense to add something that would be useful.. 

protein powders is whats mainly used


----------



## superted (Sep 12, 2010)

Figured it such a.relatively small amount it wouldn't matter 50mg dbol only 0.45g sugar. That's not exactly gonna spike much of anything and its cheap plus if u use brown sugar can crush it very fine with the dbol to see that it is mixed properly,

1g of sugar = 1g of carbs so 0.45 is next to nothing not going to create an insulin spike in a mouse


----------



## Flathead (Sep 13, 2010)




----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 13, 2010)

fk the sugar just out of principle . . go with vitamin C powder . .


----------



## pyes (Sep 13, 2010)

superted said:


> ok guys i have a qusetions on orals
> 
> ive capped em ive put em in alcohol and peg
> 
> ...


 
As odd as it may seem, Cornstarch is a very good filler as it is the same ''consistancy'' if you will. It is very similar to the powder raws as far a weight and structure.


----------



## superted (Sep 13, 2010)

OK creatine it was tossed and folded in bowl now shaken in ziplock

Now thats a lof of *Dbol*


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 13, 2010)

superted said:


> OK creatine it was tossed and folded in bowl now shaken in ziplock
> 
> Now thats a lof of *Dbol*


 Nice way to kickstart a cycle. Hmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## Kirk B (Sep 13, 2010)

superted said:


> OK creatine it was tossed and folded in bowl now shaken in ziplock
> 
> Now thats a lof of *Dbol*


 
send some my way please


----------

